# Dehydrating to make powdered goats milk?



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

Has anyone here ever tried to create powdered milk from their goats milk? Is it possible on a 'home' level? If you've done it, how did you do it? It was just a topic of conversation that came up between me and a fellow goat milker this morning over coffee, and if it would be possible.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Caprine Cooking by Mary Jane Toth has directions on how to dry milk.

Ruth


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

Oh excellent, thanks.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

Okay, does anyone have this book that they can write down the procedure for me? I have Mary Jane's 'Goats Produce Too' somewhere but it's been a long time since I've used it and I can't find it. However, that one's still avaiable so I can re-buy it. Apparently Caprine Cooking is out of print. The only place you can get it is from Amazon.com through a re-seller and they want 50 bucks for it. LOL I loved her GPT book and want to get it again, and don't mind spending the 15 bucks to get it, but I don't wanna spend 50 for Caprine Cooking if I don't have to.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

May be a shot in the dark, but maybe you could check to see if your local library has a copy? I've been amazed at some of the books they'll carry


----------



## lilly foote (Feb 25, 2007)

hey countryhaven i found mary jane toths e-mail address e-mail her and ask if she knows who may have a cheaper book

[email protected]ife.net lilly


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks Lily! Maybe she even has a copy she can sell me. I know I have several copies of my past books so she probably does as well.


----------



## lilly foote (Feb 25, 2007)

if you do get directions on how to dry milk i'd be interested in how it turns out 
lilly


----------

